
Ask HN: What Cloud storage provider(s) do you use? - lunch
Dropbox, Google Drive, One Drive, S3, etc?<p>Why?<p>If more than one, do you put specific files in one over the other?
======
jotato
Onedrive. Microsoft gives out storage every time I turn around. I think I have
upwards of 300GB available at this point.

~~~
bbcbasic
We know someone with office 360 license so were added to that for free because
up to 4 licensees can be added iirc. Gets me 1Tb of cloud plus all the office
apps.

------
endswapper
S3 because I am essentially tethered to the AWS ecosystem after receiving AWS
credits from Y Combinator Office Hours. This is no complaint, I love the
ecosystem.

------
avitzurel
Dropbox for syncing between computers S3 for backups and photos with mirroring
to Google Drive (For faster restores) S3 for blog/static sites

------
NetStrikeForce
OneDrive as I've got an O365 account and it backs up my pics on my Android
phone :)

I've got a (paid) Google Drive account too and I'm considering using it for
replication. Does anyone have an IFTT recipe to copy files between providers?

Forgot to add that I've got a free Dropbox account with old, unimportant
stuff.

~~~
emilburzo
FYI, Google Photos[1] automatically backs up photos, besides being a decent
gallery app.

It also doesn't use up any storage if you choose "High Quality" (probably
visually lossless).

[1] -
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.and...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.android.apps.photos)

------
ohgh1ieD
I use SpideroakONE

[https://spideroak.com](https://spideroak.com)

( even though it's encrypted, I still encrypt it on the cmd before pushing it
into the cloud )

------
snehesht
Personally I use dropbox, blackblaze. In my day job we use Google Drive, S3.

try rclone.org

~~~
gexos
Thanks for sharing the link for rclone.org I'll give it a try asap!

------
gexos
Google drive for everything important, dropbox for random stuff.

------
logiclabs
BackBlaze B2 - Cost

------
bndw
Google Drive for random things

S3 for photos

------
kasperset
Dropbox

